

Slackware 13.37 has been released - rg3
http://slackware.com/

======
iwwr
Dubious quotation time: 'Learning Ubuntu teaches you Ubuntu, but learning
Slackware teaches you Linux'

It was my first Linux OS desktop and I lived with it for about a year. It's
not impossible for a non-initiate to just dive in, if he is not afraid of the
command line.

~~~
napierzaza
Does Slackware have init.d yet?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
It does not use it for its own scripts, but it does support it for third party
programs that use it ;)

The relevant logic is in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysvinit .

------
ra
Slackware was my first Linux distro circa 1992.

I have fond memories of the empowerment from having a Unix machine in my dorm
room.

------
parfe
Slackware is great to learn on but, like Gentoo, I find myself turning knobs
more often than I would like. I use Ubuntu and Debian to get work done. I
rarely have an interest looking under the hood these days.

------
sudonim
I was never 1337 enough to use Slackware. But seriously folks, what decade are
these people in:

"Please consider supporting the Slackware project by picking up a copy of the
Slackware 13.37 release from the Slackware Store. The discs are off to
replication, but we're accepting pre-orders for the official 6 CD set and the
DVD."

I really think they lost the plot.

~~~
cycojesus
How do you think Pat makes a living out of Slackware?

~~~
sudonim
Imagine we're talking about CDs vs. MP3s and pat makes music. I'm not
advocating not paying Pat. I'm advocating paying pat for the MP3s and
eliminating the waste of the CD.

That Pat is encouraging people to still buy the CDs means either Slackware
users haven't moved on or Pat hasn't.

~~~
rg3
You can donate to the project directly if you wish by going to
<http://store.slackware.com/> and clicking on the donate button (top of left
column).

Now, to address your point about encouraging buying the DVD or not, I think
you should view that from the marketing point of view. He offers software.
There are no licenses involved, and you can download the DVD from many high
quality mirrors. Still, he needs money to continue the project. Apart from
praising the product, how does he market it and get people to pay for it? I
think it's much better and professional to offer a pressed DVD in a jewel
case, in exchange for money, than asking for donations or something similar.
Even if it's less green.

Disclaimer: after years using Slackware, I got a subscription to the DVD when
I got my first full-time job. I also think it's nice to receive the DVD from
time to time, and I've used the DVD as a rescue and installation disk
occasionally. You don't know when it can be handy to have it.

